# RCS Beltrol PnP Installation Video



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Installation of RCS-Beltrol plug 'n play radio control system into an Aristocraft FA1 G-scale diesel locomotive. The Beltrol board and 2.4Ghz receiver / Sprectrum DX5e five channel transmitter connect to a Soundtraxx Sierra sound board, using trigger controls.



The youtube link is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2dS3HTzGts

JimC


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job on the video Jim! Very well done.


One little nit pick on the binding procedure: You don't really need to hold the trainer switch until the receiver links. Just hold it until the DX5E transmitter starts blinking its LEDs.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Grandson [10yr old] learns how easy it is to use the new RCS-Beltrol plug n play RC control in an Aristo FA1.
Winter deterioration of the roadbed presented some challenges, but the lesson came easy. 



Direct link to youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eJIAvj6RFs

JimC.


----------



## jameses2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great videos. They make planning for RC a lot easier to understand. Thank you. As I understand it, you need one RCS Beltol PnP unit for each engine and one receiver too, in addition to the RCS sound card adapter plus the sound card? And one transmitter will talk to more than one receiver, so we only have to buy one? 

Jim in Sacramento


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Jim. 

Essentially you are correct. 
One TX will run all of the locos. Either ganged together if speed matched or one at a time. 
Yes you need one BELTROL-2 ESC plus one 2.4 GHz RX for each loco. Although I will also have higher capacity ESC's that can run more than one loco. 
The PnP is ideal for all locos equipped with the standard socket such as most AristoCraft and some Bachmann locos. 
For non PnP Locos there will also be non PnP ESC's that use screw terminals for installation. No need to extra to buy ESC adapter boards to work in non PnP locos such as USA Trains. 
You do not need a sound adapter card for any sound system except the Sierra. Dallee, MyLocosound and all of the Phoenix sound systems. will work without any adapter at all. 

I provide comprehensive instructions in pdf format for four different 2.4 GHz radios and wiring diagrams for installation in various locos as well as wiring diagrams for 6 x different sound systems. 

There is no need for complicated preprogramming with menus and CV's.


----------

